# Daffodil Brichardi & Julidochromis



## RCShevalier (Oct 10, 2015)

I've got a fifty gallon aquarium that is currently set up as a community tank, but I am hoping to take down this set up and start from scratch. I've never kept cichlids before but am excited to try something new.

I was in Finatics today and really liked the looks of the Daffodil Brichardi. Does anyone have any advice regarding this species? Would they be compatible with the various Julidochromis species? If so, how many of each species would work in a twenty gallon.

I'd appreciate any tips on either of these species. How should the aquarium be decorated, etc.

Also, I currently have a clown pleco in the tank and was wondering if he would survive in the new set up or not.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You could have a pair of pulcher "daffodil", or a pair of Julidochromis in a 20 gallon, but not both. Often people will start with up to six juveniles to obtain a pair.

A fifty gallon is a different story.


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 10, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> A fifty gallon is a different story.


What's the story on a fifty gallon? :-?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are the dimensions on the 50G tank?


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 10, 2015)

Deeda said:


> What are the dimensions on the 50G tank?


48" X 12" X 21" (l/w/h)


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 10, 2015)

I've been told on other forms that most julidochromis species are too aggressive to be mixed with other fish. Is that the general consensus?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Julidochromis won't be a problem at all in this case, it will be whether they can stand up to the pulcher or not. The pulcher are the tougher fish typically.

The larger Juldidochromis, marlieri and regani (marksmithi as well), can be aggressive towards small shell dwellers, but I've never had issues with keeping them with any other Tangs, as long as the tank isn't too small.

In a 4ft aquarium, you should be able to do a pair of pulcher, and a pair of marlieri/regani/marksmithi. I would start with six of each, with rock work at each end, and an open space of at least 12-18" in the middle. If possible, some visual barriers could help as well, such as some plants between them, vallisneria, Crypt balansae for example. Once you get a pair, remove the extras, particularly once the pulcher spawn, or you could easily end up with two pairs of pulcher and the Julidochromis eliminated. I wouldn't go for transcriptus/Gombe/ornatus/dickfeldi in this tank, and they would likely not last against the pulcher.

I've currently have Julidochromis Gombe in with buescheri Kamakonde, no problems... and marlieri in with fish soup...


----------



## jarshoemaker (Jan 4, 2016)

For a 50-gallon aquarium, you would be advised to keep the brichardi by themselves. Once you get a pair and they start spawning, you will have a hard time keeping anything else in the tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jarshoemaker said:


> For a 50-gallon aquarium, you would be advised to keep the brichardi by themselves. Once you get a pair and they start spawning, you will have a hard time keeping anything else in the tank.


If you put the Julidochromis in first, let them get established, and pair off... have rocks at one end, then add the pulcher, it stands a pretty good chance of working. I've certainly mixed brichardi and pulcher with other fish multiple times with success...


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

Fogelhund said:


> jarshoemaker said:
> 
> 
> > If you put the Julidochromis in first, let them get established, and pair off... have rocks at one end, then add the pulcher, it stands a pretty good chance of working. I've certainly mixed brichardi and pulcher with other fish multiple times with success...


I have had the same experience as well; letting the usually less dominant species acclimate them selves 1st the introduce the more aggressive species. I currently have a tank that most people say "doesn't work" by following a strict stocking order and the fish have played nice for over 2 yrs now. N. Helianthus, N. Tretocephalus, J. Ornatus & Telmatochromis Temporalis all breeding together.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Pictures? Nice selection of fish. 6ft tank?


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

4' 90G with DIY concrete background, a lot of vertical plants & driftwood so ironically the fish stack vertically in the habitat where most people say they require "floor" space.

the Ornatus, Temporalis & Heilanthus were out of my breeding tanks and the Trets were the only purchase for stocking this tank. I assumed I'd loose a few of the smaller fish, but so far I think I've only lost 2 fish from the tank in over 2 yrs of running. The one fail was trying to introduce S. Petro's.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Gomer?


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Brett,

Is the picture you posted above with the Julies the 100G tank ?

Dimensions ?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

wryan said:


> Brett,
> 
> Is the picture you posted above with the Julies the 100G tank ?
> 
> Dimensions ?


48 x 18 x 20" I believe.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks.

Is that colony spawned from a single pair ?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

wryan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is that colony spawned from a single pair ?


Maybe more than one female involved... hard to tell. There are four original fish in the tank, and then babies... though they are getting to the size that it is a bit confusing.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Got it - thanks !


----------

